# Bricked my tablet? Unable to unbrick, pls help!



## woodendick (Nov 2, 2012)

Hello, I rooted my tablet for 1 year ago and had been using Revolution HD ever since. This evening I decided to upgrade to something more new and came across goomanager so I downloaded the Cyanmode cm-9.1.0tf101 via the app. I flashed with TWRP (easyflasher) v.2.3.1.1. The issues I am having now are:
1. The loading screen (the guy with spinning circle behind him) keeps appear randomly and constantly and resets everything each time (wifi etc)
2. I cannot access the folders (the file manager is gone). I cannot access to the folders even when the tablet is connected to PC, the folders show emptiness.
3. The TWRP I am using don't allow me to flash anything from external usb. Therefor I dont know how to install another rom or how to fix these problems 









EDIT: I was able to install CWM recovery v.3 with Brk.root.toolkit.v7.1 but can't access sdcard to flash roms, it says "_cant mount sdcard, unable to open ums lunfile_

Where do I go from here to get anything working? 









PLS help 









Regards,
Anh


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/34810-Bricked-Tablet...please-help!#entry995842


----------



## woodendick (Nov 2, 2012)

Thank you for the reply, I have now tried and got the error while flashing _system_ while re-stocking. There wasn't anything action to perform so I shut it down, now I think the tablet is completely dead, it's black-screened and no connection seems to be in function









Any advice?


----------

